# What is your superpower?



## InnerFlame00 (Feb 25, 2015)

Not just the first thing that pops into mind, think on it for a minute. Every power has to have a weak point, or limit too, so include that as well!

Mine would be....

Power: The ability to open a person's eyes to the ultimate truth on any particular subject in such a way that denial of said truth is impossible.
Weakness: Power can only be used with physical contact. Can only be used on one person once, for one thing.
Uses: I would go around the world touching violent religious people (The type who think that God wants them to kill people), racists, and corrupt politicians. When confronted with the truth they would have to start doing things differently. 

It would be so satisfying to go after everyone in the KKK and watch them break down and weep when confronted with the truth that their beliefs were so harmful and idiotic. Like, whoops, looks like I was wrong about people being inferior  because of their skin color, better stop being a douchebag to them and  ect.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeeees.... Ready for this? Let us take this mental journey together!

*The power-the Pros! Sentient Psionic projections! *

The explanation: Psi being the short term for anything resulting from improved brain power put to use!

The theory is that brains are simply biological computers... Which are capable of running background programs. In fact, that's the way our brain works. When's the last time you thought about breathing? Walking and talking? Or moving your fingers as you type? Yes, our brains automize processes...

So when this is applied to Psionic abilities, particularly projection...Is where it gets interesting. Psionic projection is a common theory in what's called fiction. The ability to project something similar to physical matter. A hand, an object, anything. And the ability to manipulate it. 

So...You project a person. Using your own brain to run a background program of their sentience, according to rules you set up, and anyone you project can follow your commands.

You could, in theory, project even powerful fictional characters under your command, as you imagine them. 

*Also Psionic abilities pair well with Schizophrenia-Generating Projections that others can see too! *

*The weaknesses and Cons:  *It would be incredibly difficult for even the most advanced Psionic students! *Brain breaking and deadly if attempted too soon!* You might turn your brain to jelly!

Even if you do, projecting more than one would prove increasingly difficult. 

And the projections would follow your own mindset and rules. Without sufficient intelligience they could very well end up making a huge mistake to your detriment. 

Psionic background programs are difficult to dismiss quickly. *Stopping a program loading or running full steam also risks turning your brain to jelly. *

So caution, but I would give anything for it...


----------



## ppsage (Feb 26, 2015)

I have the power to thrust my head into a protective crevice and push out my rump and raise along my back and tail long, razor-sharp lancets which are cruelly barbed and nearly impenetrable. Thus protecting my soft throat and belly. This is well as I cannot run whatsoever, my best gait is a lugubrious waddle. Although I smell nothing and hear poorly and am notoriously shortsighted, I have jaws to gnaw even the hardest wood and so can very well sense my environment in terms of chewing texture, a talent dreamed of in ancient lore.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2015)

'Face-dancer'. I can transform my face into... ehem... Garry Shandling. She hates that. heh.  Hurts my lips, though.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Feb 26, 2015)

My power is being fabulous! The weakness. I'm almost too fabulous. People's faces just melt as walk down the street! Uses. Psh, like I need a reason!


----------



## belthagor (Feb 26, 2015)

Does writing well count as a super power?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Feb 26, 2015)

The ability to see when a Limerick doesn't scan...


----------



## SociallyAwkward (Feb 27, 2015)

The ability to hold my liquor.

The drawback, I need to pee more than usual.


----------



## JustRob (Feb 27, 2015)

Seeing almost every possible interpretation of something that a person has said. People think that's clever.

Disadvantage: Not knowing which one they actually meant. People think that's stupid and it gets very embarrassing sometimes.


----------



## Loveabull (Feb 27, 2015)

Cyclops from X Men had a cool superpower. I wear glasses anyway. No matter gun nuts or young Republicans I could briefly remove my specs and ZAAAP...quick fried to a crackly crunch. of course the downside would be keeping your frustrations in check sometimes. You're at a traffic light and you sneeze which moves your glasses down slightly. Just then someone tries to cut you off to make the turn. You glance up and ooopsie. 

Later the local news is reporting someone's SUV spontaneously combusting.


----------



## LordDarconis (Mar 16, 2015)

My superpower would be to transfer my consciousness back in time.
The interesting catch is that it could only be done as far back as I am continuously awake & conscious, i.e. not any earlier than when I woke up this morning.


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 16, 2015)

I can cure my own hiccoughs.


----------



## dale (Mar 16, 2015)

i can wash down 5 vicodin 10s with a 5 liter box of merlot, put on kiddie kmart boxing gloves, box a man 1/2 my age after the vicodin
and merlot has hit it's peak in the front yard of a house i've never been to and know nothing about, walk away from the match grinning
 and making girls half my age giggle, and still actually wake up the next morning not dead or really too badly injured in anyway.


----------



## Mistique (Mar 16, 2015)

dale said:


> i can wash down 5 vicodin 10s with a 5 liter box of merlot, put on kiddie kmart boxing gloves, box a man 1/2 my age after the vicodin
> and merlot has hit it's peak in the front yard of a house i've never been to and know nothing about, walk away from the match grinning
> and making girls half my age giggle, and still actually wake up the next morning not dead or really too badly injured in anyway.



I worry about you sometimes dale


----------



## dale (Mar 16, 2015)

Mistique said:


> I worry about you sometimes dale



lol. i hope not, really.


----------



## Mistique (Mar 16, 2015)

dale said:


> lol. i hope not, really.



Well, sometimes I do, really.


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 16, 2015)

I gave up worrying about Dale, he is old enough to be responsible or irresponsible if he so chooses.


----------



## Sonata (Mar 17, 2015)

My super power is the ability to remember things that happened when I was far too young to even have self-awareness, and other incidents in my life that have had some influence in my life.

The pros are that the pleasant things are nice to remember.

The cons are that some of the memories are so painful I would far rather have forgotten them as soon as they happened.  Actually I would far rather they had never happened but the clock keeps on ticking and you cannot wipe out the past.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2015)

"_So-nata"... _I was hoping you could sing (cause that would make one of us).


----------



## Sonata (Mar 17, 2015)

Kevin said:


> "_So-nata"... _I was hoping you could sing (cause that would make one of us).



I _can_ sing - in my mind!  :grin:


----------



## Deafmute (Mar 19, 2015)

The power i have always wanted most was the ability to stop time. Freeze time but keep doing whatever I wanted. Sleep write, do chores..etc. I never seem to have enough time.


----------



## SociallyAwkward (Mar 19, 2015)

Deafmute said:


> The power i have always wanted most was the ability to stop time. Freeze time but keep doing whatever I wanted. Sleep write, do chores..etc. I never seem to have enough time.



Haha, reminds me of this old TV programme for kids in the 90's called Bernard's Watch. It was a kid who had this magical pocket watch, he used to freeze time to dodge queues and what not. That kid lacked serious imagination, the things I'd do with that watch. Lol.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Mar 19, 2015)

the good old classic of telepathy- 

Pro- being able to influence others with a simple message like sitting in the back of a courtroom and looking at the person on the stand while thinking repetitively  "tell the truth"

Con - catching undesirable surface thoughts- you know what they say 'the mind does not have a delete key" Once something is seen or heard it cannot be unseen or unheard.


----------



## Loveabull (Mar 20, 2015)

You know somebody who had it going on? The TV series "Bewitched". Look around the room and wiggle your nose and everything puts itself away, it doesn't get better than that.


----------



## Sonata (Mar 20, 2015)

Loveabull said:


> You know somebody who had it going on? The TV series "Bewitched". Look around the room and wiggle your nose and everything puts itself away, it doesn't get better than that.



I do not need things put away, I need somewhere to put them though apart from in boxes piled almost to the ceiling in my spare room!

I did try wiggling my nose to see if the dust would magic itself away but it did not work


----------



## Mistique (Mar 20, 2015)

Maybe you weren't wiggling your nose the right way  it takes quite a bit of practice i've been told!


----------



## Deafmute (Mar 20, 2015)

Sonata said:


> I do not need things put away, I need somewhere to put them though apart from in boxes piled almost to the ceiling in my spare room!
> 
> I did try wiggling my nose to see if the dust would magic itself away but it did not work




huh, well my wife wiggles her nose and suddenly I find myself doing the dishes, so it clearly works for her.


----------



## Sonata (Mar 20, 2015)

Mistique said:


> Maybe you weren't wiggling your nose the right way  it takes quite a bit of practice i've been told!



It did not work when I wiggled it the wrong way either.


----------



## Mistique (Mar 20, 2015)

Sonata said:


> It did not work when I wiggled it the wrong way either.



Perhaps you just don't have the nose for it


----------



## Mistique (Mar 20, 2015)

Deafmute said:


> huh, well my wife wiggles her nose and suddenly I find myself doing the dishes, so it clearly works for her.



That doesn't take too much superpowers thought. She had you at 'I do' and probably way before that too


----------



## Sonata (Mar 20, 2015)

Mistique said:


> Perhaps you just don't have the nose for it



Probably not as it was re-built after a lump of concrete fell on it!


----------



## JustRob (Mar 20, 2015)

Someone once swung a punch at me which broke my nose and it set to one side before it could be straightened, so it is now permanently halfway through a wiggle. A surgeon did offer to break it back the other way, so I suppose that, the full wiggle then being completed, it would magically become straight. I told him not to bother. I don't believe in that sort of magic.


----------



## Mistique (Mar 20, 2015)

Sonata said:


> Probably not as it was re-built after a lump of concrete fell on it!



Well, that explains it then. You had the power, but lost it. This is a sad sad day!


----------



## escorial (Mar 21, 2015)

i can make people hate me


----------



## Book Cook (Mar 23, 2015)

InnerFlame00 said:


> Uses: I would go around the world touching violent religious people (The type who think that God wants them to kill people), racists, and corrupt politicians. When confronted with the truth they would have to start doing things differently.
> 
> It would be so satisfying to go after everyone in the KKK and watch them break down and weep when confronted with the truth that their beliefs were so harmful and idiotic. Like, whoops, looks like I was wrong about people being inferior  because of their skin color, better stop being a douchebag to them and  ect.



Truth is not ultimate if it is so bigoted.


----------



## Sonata (Mar 23, 2015)

Book Cook said:


> Truth is not ultimate if it is so bigoted.



What is so bigoted about InnerFlames comment?  



> Uses: I would go around the world...



Not I will, or I want to.  

If I had super powers I would go around the world touching everyone who had hatred against others who were not of the same beliefs/ideas/skin colour as they are.  

Nobody is inferior just because they do not fit in with a fanatic's ideal.

That is my truth and it is not bigotry.  

Bigotry is a [barely reached] teenager swinging a plastic carrier bag containing a pair of spiked running shoes across the back of an eight-year-old boy, ripping his clothes and tearing through the skin on his back because of what he was wearing.


----------



## Terry D (Mar 23, 2015)

Deafmute said:


> The power i have always wanted most was the ability to stop time. Freeze time but keep doing whatever I wanted. Sleep write, do chores..etc. I never seem to have enough time.



Deafmute, here's a story by Robert Bloch (author of Psycho) in which a man is give that power. It's a Hugo Award winner called 'Hellbound Train'.

http://will.tip.dhappy.org/projects...ext/Robert Bloch - That Hell-Bound Train.html


----------



## Deafmute (Mar 23, 2015)

Terry D said:


> Deafmute, here's a story by Robert Bloch (author of Psycho) in which a man is give that power. It's a Hugo Award winner called 'Hellbound Train'.
> 
> http://will.tip.dhappy.org/projects...ext/Robert Bloch - That Hell-Bound Train.html



nice I will check that out.


----------



## LOLeah (Mar 23, 2015)

My superpower is being able to touch and taste extremely hot things without burning myself. Haha, but seriously my husband looks at me like I'm a freak of nature when I can eat a French fry or something straight out of the oven. 

For real though, if I could choose one super power I believe it would be the ability to control the elements. The possibilities are nearly endless.


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 23, 2015)

If I was to have a super power, hmmmm...

Cure the common cold. That would put most of the Drug stores out of business but who cares?


----------



## J Anfinson (Mar 23, 2015)

magically pull quarters from behind people's ears.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Mar 24, 2015)

I'd like to be able to heal any illness or injury with a touch. I'd make it my life's work.

The catch would be that I could never heal myself.


----------



## ChildOfGod (Apr 21, 2015)

nvm


----------



## musichal (Apr 22, 2015)

My super-power is the ability to nap well.
The only real downside is that 
my super-power is the ability to nap well.


----------

